# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  turning japanese

## дано

My japanese is limited to the vocab list in my martial arts manual.
And those are all romanized (and i wouldn't be surprised to find out if some of them were utterly wrong) 
Same with Korean (add menu items at the restaurant).  I notice that there's no korean forum here.  Han-Gul is very simple to use.  Korean strikes me as probably the simplest 'asian' language at least that I know of.

----------


## Pravit

It has a simple writing system in comparison to Japanese and Chinese. But don't you know about Hanja? They still use those in South Korea and I think North Korea is bringing them back. BTW, Mongolian uses Cyrillic and Vietnamese uses some kind of system based off of the Roman alphabet. And Thai and Lao have their own alphabets. But I thought the Hangul method of putting the little lines and circles together to make a syllable was pretty neat. 
About Korean being a simple language, not too sure about that.

----------


## дано

Simpler in my estimation than say japanese or chinese. 
The alphabet and writing system alone accomplishes that.
I haven't delved much into more advanced korean grammar though

----------


## Pravit

Korean is a language isolate, although I've heard there are some similarities to Japanese. I don't really think Korean grammar is all that simple, but then again, I don't know Korean.

----------

